# Sakai Jikko Akebono Blue 2 by Kenichi Shiraki



## pkjames (Dec 12, 2016)

*About the line: &#26329;&#65288;Akebono: Day Break&#65289;*

I plan to release the Akebono (&#26329 as a succession of the Akatsuki, since I ordered the Akatsuki before the Akebono. To my surprise, I received a batch of them along with a few Akatsuki Gyuto today. So I figure I may as well just release it now, so you get to choose exactly which one you like the best instead of feeling I could have got that one.

So what are similarities and differences between the Akatsuki and Akebono?
Similarities:

First of all, both the Akatsuki and Akebono means dawn / daybreak. I consider the Akebono as the sister line of the Akatsuki.
They are both finished by Master Hirosugu Tosa to an extremely high standard. 
They are both extremely thin behind the edge
They are both K&S exclusive

Above are pretty much the only similar bits that are the same between the two lines, and lets focus on the differences:

Unlike the Akatsuki which is derived from an existing (Jikko Yosaku) line, the Akebono is built from the ground up. The Akebono, as of now, only offers the 240mm Gyuto and it may expand into other profiles depending on the market response.
The profile of Akebono is made 100% to my specification.
The Akebono is forged by a well-known master smith: Kenichi Shiraki, who is famous for his blue steel work.
I consider the Akebono as an experimental line that is focused on the knife-nut community, and I will throw in many of my ideas here. You are most welcome let me know what you like to see in the future. 

These are the general overview of the Akobono line, now it is time to have a look at the Akebono Gyuto 240mm.





(Jikko Akebono Gyuto 240mm, Blue 2 by Kenichi Shiraki and Hirosugu Tosa)

*Profile*
As a vendor, I receive a lot of suggestions that the length on Sakai knives are quite confusing with how exist of the machi determines the how the knife length is calculated. I am also quite frustrated that I have constantly explain to customers about this, so I figure I may as well just ask for a 240, with a pointy tip and a decent flat spot.

I also added a bit of height to the heel so it goes between 53 to 55mm, the example that I measured is at 54mm.




(Profile comparison, side by side)




(Profile comparison, overlay)

*The Grind:*
I was really impressed by the Akatsuki and I dont think there is much of a change needed at for the Akebono so I asked Tosa-san to just to whatever he can to create something equally impressive, and here is what I got from him. I am really happy with what I have got here in Sydney and I hope you will have the same feeling. 




(Thickness at 1cm behind the edge)

Extras
The spine is totally rounded instead of just chamfering, it gives just THAT little extra comfort on pinch grip. I actually brought one of my K&S treated Tanaka to Jikko and asked for the same thing &#61514; I am glad to see Jikko totally exceed my expection in this regard.





As I said, I will be trialling a few ideas in the Akebono line. This time around, I will be adding a customization option at the product page. It will give you the option to choose you own handles and sayas to fit your taste (and budget ).

Here are a few examples of what you can choose.




(Jikko Akebono Gyuto 240mm with ebony / single metal spacer handle) 





(Jikko Akebono Gyuto 240mm with ebony / single metal spacer handle) 





(K&S 240mm Saya options, top: Teak; bottom: Bubinga)



Please click here to view this knife at knivesandstones.com


----------



## pkjames (Dec 12, 2016)

Same deal as the Akatsuki, I will offer my fellow KKF member a free saya. Just don't choose any Saya option, and instead put in a comment including which saya you like and your KKF user ID when you order. 
Alternatively, if you are ordering via a mobile phone which you don't get to put in a comment, you can email me or drop me a PM about the saya of your choice.


----------



## Matus (Dec 12, 2016)

James, to say that these look nice would be an understatement.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 12, 2016)

They do look really nice don't they.


----------



## pkjames (Dec 12, 2016)

Forgot to mention, this will be the last "interesting" knife that I launch before 2017. I will be having a 2 weeks break from mid-next week. Just in case you wonder what else I may come up with :O


----------



## S-Line (Dec 12, 2016)

:headbang: I got one before it's oos. Thanks James for launching such an exciting line, would love to see more different profiles. Now.. What am I going to do with another 240mm gyuto... :beatinghead:


----------



## cain47 (Dec 12, 2016)

Wasn't going to buy another gyuto, but was very interested in Mr. Shiraki's work and with the extra K&S treatment and the lovely bubinga saya it was too much of a temptation... Might need to sell some knives otherwise my SO might string me up  unish:


----------



## Nemo (Dec 12, 2016)

I'd love to see someone get this and the Akastuki and post a comparison. Maybe a little unrealistic I know but it would be interesting.&#128518;


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 12, 2016)

Nemo said:


> I'd love to see someone get this and the Akastuki and post a comparison. Maybe a little unrealistic I know but it would be interesting.&#128518;



If anyone in the Chicago area gets this I'd be happy to do a meetup with my Akastuki (arriving Wed!!!) for a comparison...


----------



## schanop (Dec 12, 2016)

Well well, James has done it again. I just popped by his showroom and picked up these.














First impressions is that Akebono looks really good. Compared with vanilla Jikko white2 (base model of Akatsuki) that I tested drive a few months back, I like the profile on Akebono better, but this is personal preference. Fit and finish is better as James described. Current iteration of handle and saya are really good too.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Dec 12, 2016)

TheCaptain said:


> If anyone in the Chicago area gets this I'd be happy to do a meetup with my Akastuki (arriving Wed!!!) for a comparison...




Another Chicago fan! Nice!


----------



## geoff_nocon (Dec 12, 2016)

Damn it James just when I thought that I was done with gyutos


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 12, 2016)

geoff_nocon said:


> Damn it James just when I thought that I was done with gyutos



That is what you get for having such a sillu thought in the first place.


----------



## pkjames (Dec 13, 2016)

Exactly right! Never think never!

Anyway, I am installing handles for the overnight orders, i have to say the polishing quality of our craftsmen are really making me proud!


----------



## XooMG (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks good. How long is the neck, out of curiosity?


----------



## chinacats (Dec 13, 2016)

No current knife funds but really hoping this line will stick around a bit. Profile looks great and love the increased size.


----------



## pkjames (Dec 13, 2016)

XooMG said:


> Looks good. How long is the neck, out of curiosity?



14mm for the one i measured


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## lans8939 (Dec 13, 2016)

I hope these come out in a 210 size


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 13, 2016)

These look great James! Any chance of a stainless line in the future?


----------



## pkjames (Dec 13, 2016)

AFAIK I don't really know who does a lot of stainless clad with carbon core in Sakai, it is very interesting. I use to ask about the possibility of stainless with carbon core/ powdered steel but didn't get a satisfying answer.


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 13, 2016)

I was thinking maybe Ginsanko


----------



## larrybard (Dec 13, 2016)

Rationally, probably the last thing I needed to buy is another 240mm gyuto. So much for rationality. Looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## schanop (Dec 13, 2016)

pkjames said:


> ]
> Anyway, I am installing handles for the overnight orders, i have to say the polishing quality of our craftsmen are really making me proud!



Polishing quality on handle is so good


----------



## pkjames (Dec 14, 2016)

The first batch of 12 Akebono has only 3 left and K&S will do the last shipment on next Monday before i call it the year!


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 14, 2016)

larrybard said:


> Rationally, probably the last thing I needed to buy is another 240mm gyuto. So much for rationality. Looking forward to receiving it.



Larry, glad to see you being irrational, and I look forward to trying it out at the next ECG.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 15, 2016)

pkjames said:


> The first batch of 12 Akebono has only 3 left and K&S will do the last shipment on next Monday before i call it the year!



Nothing else new before Xmas, James?


----------



## pkjames (Dec 15, 2016)

Nemo said:


> Nothing else new before Xmas, James?



Friday is my last day of the year, so no more tricks 8-&#65289; I am super relaxed now.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 15, 2016)

pkjames said:


> Friday is my last day of the year, so no more tricks 8-&#65289; I am super relaxed now.



Have merry Xmas James.


----------



## Matus (Dec 15, 2016)

James, I am not in the market for a knife in this category at the moment, but if I were I would be interested in having the option to get a ligher handle (classical ho-wood or burned chestnut) for a more pronounced front-forward weight balance.


----------



## pkjames (Dec 15, 2016)

what schanop did was he opted for a yanagi profile handle, and because all K&S handles are made with dowel construction, you will be surprised to see a significant difference between a ho wood and K&S handle. 

FWIW, in regarding the handle weight, I am actually very picky. We use to design a few handles with metal ferrule and end cap (the left 4). I really love the design but because of the weight (180g+- for a 300mm yanagi profile and even worse for a gyuto profile), it never made it into my handle offerings.


----------



## Matus (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the information James. It is a pity, actually, those handles really are lovely. But as you say - metall endcap on a handle is not going to work for the balance of the knife (unless it is some bad ass 270 workhorse gyuto).


----------



## schanop (Dec 16, 2016)

This is looking good.


----------



## schanop (Dec 16, 2016)

Google photo is playing me up again, huh..


----------



## schanop (Dec 18, 2016)

Not okay google.

Let's see if this URL will stay, or disappear again.


----------



## cain47 (Dec 18, 2016)

I had mine arrive very promptly. I had high expectations of the fit and finish, but what I got exceeded my wildest dreams. The knife is an absolute eye candy and I had people at work who aren't knife enthusiasts comment on how gorgeous it was. Hadn't been able to put it through its paces properly yet, but from what I did, the performance is excellent. Can't comment on the sharpenability yet, but this is one of the very few knives who's OOTB edge I was more than happy with. Thank you James. Keep up the good work


----------



## foody518 (Dec 18, 2016)

For those lucky folks who have gotten theirs already, can y'all comment on reactivity of the cladding?


----------



## pkjames (Dec 19, 2016)

a big batch were supposed to be picked up by DHL last Friday and they gave me a NO SHOW!


----------



## chinacats (Dec 19, 2016)

foody518 said:


> For those lucky folks who have gotten theirs already, can y'all comment on reactivity of the cladding?



And a few performance notes would always be nice as well.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Dec 19, 2016)

Ive used my Akatsuki White 2 knife several times now and has showed zero reactivity. I think these may have been lacquer coated. Perhaps James came confirm. Im going to clean mine with acetone tonight and cut up some protein. Will report back any reactivity.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 19, 2016)

chinacats said:


> And a few performance notes would always be nice as well.



+1. Performance people!!! Let's talk performance!


----------



## schanop (Dec 19, 2016)

labor of love said:


> chinacats said:
> 
> 
> > foody518 said:
> ...



This akebono in general is very similar to the the standard white 2 line I tried a couple of months back. Basically the knife is in laser category. For me, I have been using (and keeping only) thicker knives or wide bevel knives, for a while e.g. Kato, Toyama, Shig, etc. For this Jikko in comparison, it goes through food really well, dense food, hard root vegetables. Given that it has just a tiny amount of convex grind, some food will stick on the blade side, but it is not too bad.

I will still have to see how edge holding is for this blue #2 version, once I put my own edge on. Still on OOTB with just a tiny touch up on natural polishing stone as it seems pretty good as is. Jikko standard white #2 edge holding was fine, for home use. It was typical for which regular weekly touch up for home user would bring it back to life quickly.



Chicagohawkie said:


> Ive used my Akatsuki White 2 knife several times now and has showed zero reactivity. I think these may have been lacquer coated. Perhaps James came confirm. Im going to clean mine with acetone tonight and cut up some protein. Will report back any reactivity.



Jikko comes with a costing which has to be removed. Here was a standard white 2 from a while back.


----------



## cain47 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hello there. 
Last day I finally got the opportunity to put the knife through it's paces properly. Had lot of big prep to knock out. 
My conclusion are the knife for me is definitely in the laseresque category, not the thinnest ones I used, but it cuts incredibly well and thanks to the thicker spine it doesn't feel whippy like some other lasers I used. Thinly slicing Onions for onion Lyonaise was a pleasure with the knife just falling through the produce. Dicing carrot and Celeriac produced no difficulties. Essentially whatever I threw at the knife it performed splendidly. Also have to comment on the edge retention which was better than I expected. After a long session of using the knife on polyboards and the occasional touch up on a strop the knife was still sharp enough that a "sharpness fanatic" like me didn't feel like it needed sharpening. That being said I did put the knife on the stones to see how it sharpens and I can say that it comes back to shaving sharp with little to no effort. Can't really comment on reactivity cause the laquer hasn't worn off completely. This puppy will definitely be my go to knife as far as prep goes. 
Big thanks to James for giving us this knife line to use and enjoy.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 21, 2017)

I've been using the Akebono (home cook) for a bit over 2 weeks now, so thought I should report on performance.

Before buying, I was able to see (but not use) it next to the Akatsuki.

The Akatsuki (Shirogami 2 clad in soft iron) was 232mm at the cutting edge, 52mm tall at the heel and weighed 219g. The Akebono (Aogami 2 clad in soft iron) was 242mm at the edge, 57mm tall at the heel and weiged 225g. Both knives balance just on my pinch grip. I was surprised that the Akebono was only 6g heavier, but I checked several times.

Fit & finish is quite nice for both knives. The Akatsuki has a nicely eased spine and choil and is comfortable in the pinch grip. The Akebonos spine and choil are more obviously rounded and it does look a little nicer but wasnt really much more comfortable in a pinch grip (although it could possibly be after prolonged use- Im not sure). The octagonal ebony handles look identical and are very nice to hold. The blades have a misty finish and an attractive contrast at the lamination line. A hardwood saya is available (introductory offer had them as complimentary for KKF members) and is attractive and well made.

Both knives _seem_ quite thin in the hand. The Akebono is 3.2mm above the heel, 2.6 mm at midpoint and 1.9mm 5 cm from tip, tapering to a very thin and usable tip. I didnt measure the Akatuki, but it looked similar, maybe very slightly thinner. So _the spine_ is not in fact super thin. The knives do taper to be very thin behind the edge. There is a gentle convexity much more pronounced on the right than the left, although the edge self does look fairly symmetrical.

both knives have a fairly flat profile for the first 2/3- 3/4 of the edge, with a gradual curve up to a low tip.

I purchased the Akebono rather than the Akatuki because the profile suited me more (I like a longer and taller blade). The differences in the spine and choil treatment and the core steel were not big issues either way in my decision. The Akebono came very sharp OOTB. Reactivity of the cladding seems fairly standard for soft iron clad knives (yes, it does ship with a coating which I removed with acetone). It has developed a subtle bluish patina (I rinse after acidic foods, then wash and dry straight after prep), except at the very heel, which has a dark patina (I used it to peel onions).

I have compared the Akebono side by side with some of my existing knives (which were all quite sharp when tested).

Compared to Akifusa 210 gyuto: Similar performance in hard foods (carrots). Both glide through with very little resistance (The Akebono _possibly_ marginally more easily). The Akebono has significantly better food release (on potato and zucchini). Both have very useful thin tips (tested on onion).

Compared to Kagekiyo 240 K-gyuto: Akebono goes slightly easier through carrots and has substantially better food release. Onion not tested.

Compared to Shiro Kamo Syousin Suminagashi 270 gyuto: Akebono goes slightly easier through carrots but has slightly worse food release. The Akebono's tip is thinner but both performed well in onion.

Compared to Yoshikane 240 SKD hammer finish gyuto: Akebono goes significantly easier through carrots but has significantly worse food release. Onion not tested but the Akebono's tip is much thinner.

Compared to Mizuno Hontanren wide bevel 270 gyuto: goes significantly easier through carrots but has significantly worse food release in zucchini and potato. The Akebonos tip was thinner and better in onion.

So, as ever, there is a trade-off between ease of cutting hard produce and food release in wet foods. The Akebono is towards the ease of cutting hard produce end of this spectrum, but with quite good food release given this.

Who should buy one? Someone looking for a carbon steel thin but not quite a laser knife which will handle wet produce better than most other thin knives.

Who shouldnt buy one: Someone who wants a stainless knife. Someone who wants a thick knife with brilliant food release.

Should you buy an Akebono or Akatsuki (Im assuming that he Akatsukis performance is similar to the Akebono)? For some, this may be decided by the steel (B2 vs W2) or the profile (the Akebono is slightly longer and significantly taller) or the price. The spine and choil treatment is nicer on the Akebono but the F&F on the Akatsuki is still quite nice and this would not be the deciding factor for me. The upgrades on the Akebono (steel, size, F&F) come at a fair price IMO.


----------



## XooMG (Jan 21, 2017)

thanks @nemo for the detailed write-up.

I received a prototype tester to play with but have disqualified myself from discussing it publicly for several reasons, so it is good to see some open discussion.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 21, 2017)

A pleasure Xoo. I think it's really handy for people looking at buying a knife to be able to find out what others do and don't like about it.

Thanks for your integrity and restraint in not commenting.

I found it to be a good thin workhorse type knife and I enjoy using it. I sometimes use it in conjunction with a thicker knife that has better food release but only because I can. As I mentioned, food release on the Akebono is actually quite good for a knife that behaves as thin as it does.

I should mention that edge retention has not been an issue in 2 and a bit weeks of home use (as you would expect I guess). I haven't yet felt the need to introduce it to the strop.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 21, 2017)

@nemo, your akebono is 57mm tall? I have one also that I've been enjoying for a couple of weeks now. Great combination of thin blade, distal taper, fantastic profile(sold my ks because this profile is more appealing) and yeah for a thin knife food release is pretty good.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 21, 2017)

Also thanks for reminding me about kagekiyo, I used to own one and every now again I want to rebuy one until I realize that wakui Kasumi cut a lot better for much less $$$. That's why I sold it in the first place.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 21, 2017)

Just checked with calipers (used a tape the fist time and was being very careful not to damage the edge). It's actually 55mm tall. Thanks for the pick up.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 21, 2017)

Half off topic post in reply- sorry. Kagekiyo was my first carbon knife and remains my only Shiroko knife. It was also my first tip repair and the first Japanese knife that caused a nasty laceration. The heel got snagged on a plastic bag full of carrots, I dropped it and reflexively tried to catch it before realizng a fraction of a second later what a bad idea that was. No stitches requred but it was close and the knife lost about 4mm off the tip. I think that means that the knife has claimed me as its owner? I could never find the tip.

The Kagekiyo is quite thin behind the edge (functionally less so than the Akebono in my hands) and has fairly good F&F. Not to the level of the Akebono except at the choil (I'm not sure if the JKI Gesshin Kagekiyo version has superior F&F to mine). I do find the pretty lacquer handle a bit small and a bit slippery when wet, which is not too much of an issue in pinch grip but could be a problem on the line I guess. The main problem from my point of view is that food release isn't brilliant. Probably just my very average cutting skills showing up there.

Fully back on topic now, I realised last night while using the Shiro Kamo that I really missed the fully rounded spine on the Akebono, especially in harder ingredients. The Shiro Kamo has an eased spine (I think that James' new upgraded version will get the full K&S treatment) but sill felt a little prominent in comparison.

I love that there is so much to learn in the knife world


----------



## labor of love (Feb 4, 2017)

I must say my Akebono has been very hard to put down since I started using it. I don't mind owning several thin behind the edge knives at once but this one is starting to make the others feel redundant a bit. What separates it from the rest of the pack is the flat profile and taller height. I still enjoy using thicker knives for some things(and this knife isn't too thin, I never feel like I have to baby it)but man the profile is perfect!


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 4, 2017)

That blade is always in my mind. It sounds amazing.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 12, 2017)

I am liking the Akebono more and more.
Labor, I know you love your Gengetsus. How do they compare to Akebono?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 12, 2017)

Nemo said:


> I am liking the Akebono more and more.
> Labor, I know you love your Gengetsus. How do they compare to Akebono?



Totally different....I'll post comparison photos shortly.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## labor of love (Feb 13, 2017)

First choil shot is gengetsu next 2 are jikko.


----------



## panda (Feb 13, 2017)

that gengetsu choil shot looks sick. combine that grind with jikko profile and munetoshi steel with gengetsu handle, oh man that'd be nice.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 13, 2017)

Gengetsu handles....good lord!


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 13, 2017)

Yours doesn't seem to have machi, is it just the picture or the blade was set deeper in the handle. Pictures on James' sight have visible machi, not a big deal, just curious. How's the balance on yours and how's edge holding so far?

Thanks.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 13, 2017)

No exposed machi gap ...I dunno about the balance point, I never pay attention to those things. It's more handle heavy than what I'm used to as ebony is significantly heavier than ho,yew,rosewood,chestnut.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 13, 2017)

The profile looks great, is the blade much thinner than gengetsu, from the picture it doesn't look that way, but hard to tell.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 13, 2017)

Gengetsu has a thinner spine(maybe .5-1mm thinner) and is thinner behind the edge. jikko profile is perfect.


----------



## foody518 (Feb 13, 2017)

On mine, the machi notch is pretty much totally set into the handle. Balance point (blonde ferrule w/nickle spacer) is maybe a 0.5-1cm forward of the heel, close to where that lone kanji character is on the right blade face. Profile is really enjoyable in use


----------



## Matus (Feb 14, 2017)

This knife is again and again grabbing my attention. Nice profile, nice grind, very good finish, mid-weight, happy users. Hmmm ...


----------



## Badgertooth (Feb 14, 2017)

While this is a bespoke profile and grind to James' standards, he is obviously quite tapped into our feedback and responses on what works with his knives. Add into the mix that it is Shiraki san doing the forging and an esteemed sharpener finishing it, we have a very compelling offering. I am also getting really itchy on the trigger finger


----------



## Nemo (Feb 14, 2017)

Very happy with it. Currently my favourite knife and I'm enjoying it more and more as I get used to it.


----------



## v647c (Feb 23, 2017)

Just thought I'd share my humble thoughts on this knife for anyone who is thinking about buying it. I had been using Jikko White#2 for a few months before and loved it. When James released them on his store I was going to buy another one but a day later he released a Blue#2 forged by Shiraki with a very similar grind but a more ideal length, I jumped on it without hesitation. 

When I first held it I was not instantly in love. It had a little more flex than the White#2 and the heel height kinda threw me off. As soon as I started using, it was a whole different story. This is the 2nd best performing san-mai gyuto I have ever used as an all rounder. Super thin behind the edge, works best with a very minimal edge and the steel will hold it very well. The profile of this knife is unbeatable. The tip will do exactly what you want it to do. Sharpened it on various stones, the heat treatment is amazing. Reactivity of the cladding is very mild, nothing compared to say, Shigefusa's crazy cladding. The one and only downside of this knife for me is that there is a very slight amount of flex. But you probably won't really feel it unless you try to. So yeah, if you're considering buying this, buy it.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 23, 2017)

I want the wh2 version also...do you feel like it's redundant to own both?


----------



## Badgertooth (Feb 23, 2017)

v647c said:


> Just thought I'd share my humble thoughts on this knife for anyone who is thinking about buying it. I had been using Jikko White#2 for a few months before and loved it. When James released them on his store I was going to buy another one but a day later he released a Blue#2 forged by Shiraki with a very similar grind but a more ideal length, I jumped on it without hesitation.
> 
> When I first held it I was not instantly in love. It had a little more flex than the White#2 and the heel height kinda threw me off. As soon as I started using, it was a whole different story. This is the 2nd best performing san-mai gyuto I have ever used as an all rounder. Super thin behind the edge, works best with a very minimal edge and the steel will hold it very well. The profile of this knife is unbeatable. The tip will do exactly what you want it to do. Sharpened it on various stones, the heat treatment is amazing. Reactivity of the cladding is very mild, nothing compared to say, Shigefusa's crazy cladding. The one and only downside of this knife for me is that there is a very slight amount of flex. But you probably won't really feel it unless you try to. So yeah, if you're considering buying this, buy it.



Out of interest, what is the best San mai gyuto you've used if this is your 2nd best


----------



## v647c (Feb 23, 2017)

labor of love said:


> I want the wh2 version also...do you feel like it's redundant to own both?



The white 2 I have isn't from K&S but I believe they are the same. It's very slightly thicker at the spine and also stiffer, making it a great chopper. And there's no denying the silky feel of white. Visually the difference in length isn't much, but in use the extra few mm of the Blue#2 feel quite significant. I also prefer the profile of the Blue#2, flatter and pointier tip. While they do feel a little different to use I would say yeah, it's kinda redundant to have both. 




Badgertooth said:


> Out of interest, what is the best San mai gyuto you've used if this is your 2nd best



That would be Ichimonji's Kirameki 270 Blue#1. It's the one of the left from a pic I posted a few days ago http://imgur.com/a/RPK2Z


----------



## GRoc (Mar 2, 2017)

I am in love with mine too! Surprisingly it is not as reactive as I would expect, often rinsing with water while prepping dinner at home and it has an almost indistinguishable patina.
The profile is amazing !!!! Excellent all around knife, with adequate flat spot, shallow belly and pointy tip for detailed work and precise draw cuts.

The tiniest of "complain" is the slightly protruding nickel spacer over the side of the wood, not over the blond horn. Could be easily gone when/if the wood moves a bit, so no real worries about it!


----------



## Matus (Mar 2, 2017)

I nearly pulled the trigger, but somehow other knife related expenses were 'faster'. Still - as of now it is my main candidate for a gyuto. I suppose it is only a question of time. The knife ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Barmoley (Mar 2, 2017)

Me too. Was tempted by the discount James offered while he was in Japan. I stayed strong, very proud of myself:lol2: Maybe after I sell a few knives I don't use I can revisit this one.....


----------



## GRoc (Mar 3, 2017)

Has anyone tried the k-tip version of the akebono? http://www.knivesandstones.com/sakai-jikko-akebono-day-break-k-tip-gyuto-240mm/ 
I NEED one!

Wondering if I could get it without getting a divorce notice upon delivery....


----------



## labor of love (Mar 3, 2017)

If no one has already commented on the steel then I will. It's fantastic-not too hard, very easy to sharpen good edge retention. I could confuse it with white 2 on the stones pretty easily. Infact, it sharpens about as quickly as the wh2 knives I have.


----------



## Matus (Mar 3, 2017)

I think I will get one as soon as I recover from some ... unnecessary, but utterly pleasant expenses


----------



## Barmoley (Mar 3, 2017)

labor of love said:


> If no one has already commented on the steel then I will. It's fantastic-not too hard, very easy to sharpen good edge retention. I could confuse it with white 2 on the stones pretty easily. Infact, it sharpens about as quickly as the wh2 knives I have.



You can't make me... I refuse....:knife:


----------



## Nemo (Mar 3, 2017)

GRoc said:


> Has anyone tried the k-tip version of the akebono? http://www.knivesandstones.com/sakai-jikko-akebono-day-break-k-tip-gyuto-240mm/
> I NEED one!
> 
> Wondering if I could get it without getting a divorce notice upon delivery....



These seem to be at a bit of a discount to the standard gyuto as well.

I think you can get them without the divorce notice, but it's special order... ;-)


----------



## GRoc (Mar 4, 2017)

labor of love said:


> If no one has already commented on the steel then I will. It's fantastic-not too hard, very easy to sharpen good edge retention. I could confuse it with white 2 on the stones pretty easily. Infact, it sharpens about as quickly as the wh2 knives I have.



Knife arrived with a great edge! I stroped with a couple of light passes on a balsa strop loaded with 1.0 micron paste and it has been extra sharp for 2 weeks now.
I have prepared probably 25-30 meals for 2 so far with no sign of edge deterioration. I am using a cherry end grain cutting board.

Looking forward to put on the stones when the time comes, but it seems that it will take a good while before that happens


----------



## labor of love (Mar 11, 2017)

James, just curious if saya is still free and included in price or if it must be purchased in addition to the knife.
Thanks.


----------



## pkjames (Mar 11, 2017)

labor of love said:


> James, just curious if saya is still free and included in price or if it must be purchased in addition to the knife.
> Thanks.



Currently the teak saya is included in the package. Bubinga is 20 extra.

James


----------



## dwalker (Jun 2, 2017)

James, when can we have more of these, and possibly in 270?


----------



## pkjames (Jun 2, 2017)

Waiting for more 240 to come, the production rate is too low


----------



## dwalker (Jun 2, 2017)

pkjames said:


> Waiting for more 240 to come, the production rate is too low



Any guess on time frame? I have some cash burning a hole in my pocket and I really want one if these.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 4, 2017)

It's my understanding that shiraki SAN has retired, have heard his shop is still open but using apprentice smiths.


----------



## zitangy (Jun 4, 2017)

So, it is no more forged by the man himself and thus we have less one honyaki maker in Sakai...


----------



## dwalker (Jun 4, 2017)

Well, it appears I just purchased the last Akebono in stock. The 240 k-tip. Looking forward to trying it out. I have a feeling there is going to be a run on Shiraki blades.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm sure they're thousands of his raw forgings floating around, so I'm sure they'll be available for quite some time going forward.


----------



## ob-gym (Jun 4, 2017)

@Chicagohawkie Would you happen to have a source on Shiraki-san's retirement? Not doubting you just wondering if there's a story behind it, since there are plenty of smiths who work into their 70's and 80's (Toyama, Ikeda, Doi). He doesn't look that old...


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 4, 2017)

ob-gym said:


> @Chicagohawkie Would you happen to have a source on Shiraki-san's retirement? Not doubting you just wondering if there's a story behind it, since there are plenty of smiths who work into their 70's and 80's (Toyama, Ikeda, Doi). He doesn't look that old...




I asked about a kono blue 2 Honyaki and was told that they are discontinued due to the smiths retirement. When asked if it was Shiraki I was told yes. This comes from one of the bigger knife retailers in the world. You never know how absolute retirement is though, so perhaps it's just time off. All I know is that there will be no more kono blue 2 Honyakis in the forseeable future. I was shocked to hear this as well as I thought he was younger.


----------



## ob-gym (Jun 5, 2017)

Damn shame, the heat treat on the Akebono is absolutely phenomenal - fantastic edge retention and zero chipping, even through some less than delicate handling. 

Hopefully, his retire is personal/medical and not political, I always thought it was fishy someone like Shiraki hasn't been named "Traditional Craftsman" (Dentou Kougeishi)...


----------



## pkjames (Jun 5, 2017)

I will double check with my supplier


----------



## dwalker (Jun 5, 2017)

I heard a few weeks ago that this was a possibility due to back problems. Compete rumor but it would.make sense. Let's hope that the remaining forgings find their way to the very best sharpeners.


----------



## tgfencer (Jun 5, 2017)

The guys at Tsubaya told me this as well a last month ago when I was in Tokyo. They have a pretty extensive offering of Shiraki's knives in their store so I suspect they have fairly good intel.


----------



## zitangy (Jun 6, 2017)

He owns the set-up.. factory and workshop and the company will still be producing knives by his able assistants and "grasshoppers". I believe that he will still be managing the business save the pounding of steel and forging due to health reasons... The news that he has officially retired ( not involved in the business any more) is not so correct.

*Walker > " * Let's hope that the remaining forgings find their way to the very best sharpeners." 

Different dealers work with sharpeners/ "profilers" of their choice/ preference.

its all gone ...already in the hands of the dealers. I did hear that someone took all the last 12 honyaki pieces from a particular dealer that he had...

So if you are looking for a knife forged by the man himself... its going to be difficult as you rarely see a marking on the knife and or the tang of knife to indicate that its a Shiraki. This marking comes abt as some dealers get the blades plain and do the engraving and or stamping and its a way to differentiate the similar looking from other makers... esp Honyakis

I did manage to hunt for a Ginsan Shiraki 240 gyuto which is more of a hybrid gyuto/ slicer due to the lack of height ( abt 46mm) and flat profile .

So have fun with the existing works .Z


----------



## pkjames (Jun 7, 2017)

zitangy said:


> The news that he has officially retired ( not involved in the business any more) is not so correct.


That is the news i heard today as well, direct from Sakai. Shiraki-san is indeed not well but he hasn't officially retire yet, and will be likely to come back to work at some stage.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jun 7, 2017)

Doesn't he do the house knives for aframes


----------



## khashy (Jun 7, 2017)

turbochef422 said:


> Doesn't he do the house knives for aframes



Yup.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jun 7, 2017)

I just got a white 2 240 gyuto but haven't tried it out yet


----------



## tgfencer (Jun 9, 2017)

pkjames said:


> That is the news i heard today as well, direct from Sakai. Shiraki-san is indeed not well but he hasn't officially retire yet, and will be likely to come back to work at some stage.



Good to know


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 11, 2017)

Shiraki san forges with a guy called Nakagea-San. He has worked for Shiraki-San for 14 years and Shiraki-San forges and Nakagawa-San tempers & quenches or he forges & Shiraki-San tempers & quenches. But while Shiraki-San is rehabilitating the injury Nakagea has to do the both until Shiraki comes back. 

Paraphrased from Aframes Takeshi


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 11, 2017)

Hmmmmm? Wonder if they are still being billed as Shiraki forged knives?


----------



## pkjames (Jun 11, 2017)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Hmmmmm? Wonder if they are still being billed as Shiraki forged knives?


Good question. Engraving the knife with the master's name (effectively a trade name) is a somewhat common practice in Japan that multiple craftsman work under the same master-smith. This is no difference to Shigefusa which I believe the two sons are the primary smith now.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 6, 2017)

pkjames said:


> I will double check with my supplier



So.... any word? :whistling:

These look stunning, but I'm not sure this is the knife I'd like to try a K-tip with.

And by "stunning", I mean :bigeek:.


----------



## pkjames (Jul 6, 2017)

i replied in another thread but forgot about this one.

Shiraki-san is indeed with some health problems. He is currently not working but the plan is to eventually go back to work. Even Togashi-san is now reducing his work to only honyaki blades also because of health issues.


----------



## qjlforever (Jul 27, 2017)

hmmm nice knife


----------



## Krakorak (Sep 26, 2017)

Just some good news to Shiraki's health - today I got a message from a guy in Japan who knows Shiraki quite well and also sells his knives...and he mentioned "Yes,Shiraki had a problem in his health.But he can work well now..."


----------



## FunkyBrewer (Jan 23, 2018)

I just ordered one of these as a replacement/addition to my K&S Tanaka (haven't decided if I'll get rid of it yet but likely will). Can't wait to get it and put it through the paces.


----------



## XooMG (Jan 23, 2018)

I like mine. It doesn't have much taper and is nearly 3mm thick for most of the blade's length, the neck is a bit giraffine at over 18mm long, and the choil relief creates a sharp ridge in the center that I am ambivalent about (but too lazy to soften); but it is a nice knife.


----------



## jimbob (Jan 24, 2018)

Does the longer neck create a handle heavy balance? Or just aesthetically? This one is high on my wishlist...


----------



## XooMG (Jan 24, 2018)

jimbob said:


> Does the longer neck create a handle heavy balance? Or just aesthetically? This one is high on my wishlist...


Will double check when I get home but I think the balance is nice, not handle heavy.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 24, 2018)

My 240 balances at the pinch grip.


----------



## hentaides (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi, 
I would like to clarify something before I buy this knife which has been recommended to me and took quite awhile to save I must say. Haha

I will be buying this knife but its my first time buying from K&S.

It says you will provide free Saya for kkf members. Does that mean the price in your website with the knive and saya or two saya or...how does it works. 


Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 2, 2018)

hentaides said:


> Hi,
> I would like to clarify something before I buy this knife which has been recommended to me and took quite awhile to save I must say. Haha
> 
> I will be buying this knife but its my first time buying from K&S.
> ...



I believe the free saya offer was just for the initial launch of this knife. (First batch only)


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 2, 2018)

hentaides said:


> Hi,
> I would like to clarify something before I buy this knife which has been recommended to me and took quite awhile to save I must say. Haha
> 
> I will be buying this knife but its my first time buying from K&S.
> ...




Id say shoot James a message at K&S...... You may be pleasantly surprised. Hes one of the best in the knife biz!


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2018)

james i am very interested in this line, but holding out hope there will be a shirogami version in a future batch??


----------



## Nemo (Jun 13, 2018)

panda said:


> james i am very interested in this line, but holding out hope there will be a shirogami version in a future batch??


That's kinda how I think of Akatsuki (although it does run shorter).


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2018)

akatsuki seems like an entirely different knife to me those subtle tweaks add up.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 13, 2018)

panda said:


> akatsuki seems like an entirely different knife to me those subtle tweaks add up.



Runs 235mm long. Diff profile, diff tip. Similar grind.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 13, 2018)

panda said:


> akatsuki seems like an entirely different knife to me those subtle tweaks add up.





labor of love said:


> Runs 235mm long. Diff profile, diff tip. Similar grind.


Fair points.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 13, 2018)

Akatsuki is great if not a bargain. I mean, people pay much more for things like mizuno hontanren blue2.


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 13, 2018)

Blue is better:rofl2: what is this obsession with shirogami, there is only so many knives you can have in the same steel, live a little. I kid, I kid, but really try it you might like it.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 13, 2018)

Dont hold it against him, hes never sharpened akebono before &#128512;


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 13, 2018)

You convinced him to give 52100 a try Craig, so if anyone can do it, you can....


----------



## Nemo (Jun 13, 2018)

It does sharpen pretty nice.


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2018)

ive tried 52100 before plenty, a rader being most notable


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 13, 2018)

Right. I meant to give it another chance:doublethumbsup:


----------

